

A web application to build your Blog on GitHub - icefox
http://blog.hubpress.io/

======
matthewjames
This is very cool! It reminds me of Jekyll for github blogs. What blog
software are you using? It looks like Ghost? Good job! If you use Bitcoin
would love to tip.

